# Need help finding part for John Deere 320 snowblower



## MPR

Hi guys and gals,
I'm a newbie here so I hope I am posting this in the correct place. (Mods, please feel free to move this to the correct area if needed). 
As the title implies, I need some help trying to locate a head gasket for my ancient John Deere 320 snowblower. I tried doing a few searches online and also called my local JD dealership, but this is apparently an obsolete part now. The part number for the head gasket is PP2228 per my local dealer. It is a four bolt pattern. Does anyone know where I can get one of these? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shryp

I think your best option will be to figure out the make and model of your engine and then search directly for parts for that engine and not go through your Deere dealer. Is this a tractor or a walk behind?

You should see stickers or stamping on the engine that says Tecumseh, Briggs & Stratton, Onan, Kowasaki, Wisconsin or Kohler. You should also find numbers stamped on it somewhere or maybe stickers with the model numbers.

Is this what you have?


----------



## MPR

Shryp,
Yes! That is exactly what I have (shown in your picture). My JD dealer has my blower right now, but I can certainly call them on Monday and inquire about the engine make/model, etc. That is a good suggestion. Do you think there are still parts out there for this model? I really hope so, because this blower had been running like a champ prior to the blown head gasket. Would love to get it up and runnING again.


----------



## Shryp

I found this really old post.

part number for john deere 320.... - Garden Tractors

It seems to indicate a Tecumseh engine is in there. I can't find any info on the 80 518830 model number they say might be in there though. I think you would be best off taking the top cover off of the engine and looking for a model number for yours. You will see a something stamped into the sheet metal above the recoil rope.


----------



## MPR

I will certainly do that. I really appreciate your help on this. I'll do some research on it on Monday and will see what I can find out. I'm intrigued that it might be a Tecumseh in there. Didn't know they were used in JD's. I know it's pretty old. My dealer said the 320 was probably made in the 80's. Wow...


----------



## 43128

ive seen homelite and jacobsen blowers listed on cl just like it.


----------



## MPR

43128 said:


> ive seen homelite and jacobsen blowers listed on cl just like it.


Do you mean Craigslist by chance?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello mpr, welcome to *SBF*
your jd reminds me of a Jacobson sno-burst 
Jacobson Snowblower ( Sno-Burst )


----------



## MPR

Thanks William. I don't know much about my JD 'blower, except that it's pretty stinking old.  

Just had a thought: Just out of curiosity, if I can't find a head gasket, could I use 0.040" titanium sheet material to make my own head gasket? I've heard copper is a good gasket material, but I make knives on the side and have a titanium on hand. Any thoughts?


----------



## 43128

yes, i do. if you get a running one for less than 100 all the parts are the same


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Tried to cross it but just nothing out there I could find.
Diagram from JD parts site: John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------



## MPR

Thank you, guys, for the help on this. I called my JD dealer again (he currently has my 'blower) and asked for the model number. He said they'd likely have to dissemble the engine in order to find the engine number? That sounds weird to me. He did confirm that the engine appears to be a Tecumseh. He said Tecumseh has been out of business for many years now. Anyway, I'm thinking about just bringing it home and making my own gasket from copper sheeting. Has anyone tried to do this before for a head gasket? If so, what gauge/thickness of copper should I use?


----------

